# Small Shopping Carts



## officerripley (Jul 12, 2021)

Does anyone have one of these small shopping carts?



I'm thinking about getting something like this, espec. maybe this one: https://www.globalindustrial.com/p/...9p-bYXvD_UUaplkXjYDPqjbdOMqYgIQMaAs-5EALw_wcB.

Does anyone here have one that they like?


----------



## Ronni (Jul 12, 2021)

My grocery store supplies both large and small carts. I use one or the other depending on whether I’m doing my weekly grocery shopping or picking up extras during the week.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 12, 2021)

Ronni said:


> My grocery store supplies both large and small carts. I use one or the other depending on whether I’m doing my weekly grocery shopping or picking up extras during the week.


So they let you take the cart home?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Does anyone have one of these small shopping carts?
> 
> View attachment 173430
> 
> ...


Never had one.  When I was young, my mother had one.  She used the shopping cart in the supermarket, then when they bagged it up, she placed the bags in her cart to wheel home, we lived on the third floor, so she bumped it up step by step.  If I didn't drive, I might get one of those for myself now.  Currently I pack the groceries in my Jeep.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 12, 2021)

Many people use them at our supermarket because they walk home and its so much easier than carrying bags. I never had one but they do look handy. I suppose my time will come but right now I drive,


----------



## Llynn (Jul 12, 2021)

I can see how one of those could be handy. Plus less worry about shared germs as with the market carts.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 12, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Many people use them at our supermarket because they walk home and its so much easier than carrying bags. I never had one but they do look handy. I suppose my time will come but right now I drive,


My time has come pretty much but not within walking distance of any store (or anything for that matter) so I'm relying on Huzz to go most places. Just thinking one of these would be great if we ever do move to somewhere with stores within walking distance (yeah, right , sigh).


----------



## Jules (Jul 12, 2021)

I have one and love it. 

\\

Notice the three wheels.  That makes it easy to climb the stairs.  Mine was from Amazon.ca but it shows as out of stock.  It might be available from Amazon.com


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 12, 2021)

I love mine. I have to drive to the supermarket, so I use their carts while I'm there and get my cart to haul the groceries inside when I get home. I also use it to carry the laundry to and from the laundry room here, on the other side of the building.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 13, 2021)

I looked at a few but they seemed sort of flimsy.  I would like to find a more rugged version.

I’ve noticed that some people in my neighborhood use an older roller style suitcase to carry groceries, laundry, etc...  I like the idea that everything is neatly/safely enclosed in the suitcase.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Never had one.  When I was young, my mother had one.  She used the shopping cart in the supermarket, then when they bagged it up, she placed the bags in her cart to wheel home, we lived on the third floor, so she bumped it up step by step.  If I didn't drive, I might get one of those for myself now.  Currently I pack the groceries in my Jeep.


My mother was the same.. as was everyone back in the day during my childhood,  they all had shopping trolleys simply because most of the women didn't drive, so they would have to walk to the supermarket.. my mum had this style... in the 60's








In Spain in the villages everyone buys their Fruit & veg from the twice weekly street  markets in their own neighbourhood .. and just about everyone has a trolley there too, even the younger generation..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Many people use them at our supermarket because they walk home and its so much easier than carrying bags. I never had one but they do look handy. I suppose my time will come but right now I drive,


Yes I drive too... but I use one in Spain and it has Pneumatic tyres, so even when full it feels lightweight to pull along...so much easier on your back than carrying heavy bags if you need to walk any distance.. 

 In modern UK  it's not cool to be seen with a shopping trolley unless you're old...,  and also too difficult to lift a heavy trolley into the car...but if more people used them who walk.. their might be less back problems


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Does anyone have one of these small shopping carts?
> 
> View attachment 173430
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that style in your link be difficult to push with those small wheels ? perhaps one with thicker , or bigger wheels might support you better if you're using it to push along...


----------



## Ronni (Jul 13, 2021)

officerripley said:


> So they let you take the cart home?


No. I don’t know any grocery store that allows that.

oh……..wait.

NOW I understand!!!  The pictures you posted were of carts that an individual buys to carry groceries to and from the store right?  You walk the groceries home so you need a way to transport them?


----------



## Devi (Jul 13, 2021)

Ronni said:


> The pictures you posted were of carts that an individual buys to carry groceries to and from the store right?  You walk the groceries home so you need a way to transport them?


Yes. I would say _from_ the store, but there might be circumstances in which one might carry them _to_ the store. (What do I know?!)


----------



## Ronni (Jul 13, 2021)

Devi said:


> Yes. I would say _from_ the store, but there might be circumstances in which one might carry them _to_ the store. (What do I know?!)


Doh! 

I know what I was trying to communicate (that you wheel the CART to the store so you can wheel groceries home) but it sure didn’t come out that way!)


----------



## Devi (Jul 13, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I know what I was trying to communicate (that you wheel the CART to the store so you can wheel groceries home) but it sure didn’t come out that way!)


Aha. I get it. (At last!)


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks for this thread today!  
I was just thinking of looking at newer carts and what might be available.
I have this one,  a versa cart.   I got it when I moved to my apartment 4 years ago and it has worked well.  It  folds flat.

I live on the 3rd floor of my building,    and take it up the elevator easily.   I usually have it packed full.  Wheels aren't large,  but it hasn't posed any problem when I use it on the driveway, sidewalks into my building.   NOT for going up stairs though.

:




Just  checked prices at Amazon! ... I think I paid about $50 for mine.   Looks like prices have doubled on these!

https://www.amazon.com/Folding-Shop...ld=1&keywords=versacart&qid=1626213484&sr=8-2


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 13, 2021)

Back in the day, I traded my cart in for a stroller.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 13, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Thanks for this thread today!
> I was just thinking of looking at newer carts and what might be available.
> I have this one,  a versa cart.   I got it when I moved to my apartment 4 years ago and it has worked well.  It  folds flat.
> 
> ...


Boy, I know, a lot are expensive like this one , yowzer, $247!!: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B087MYFN7...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Boy, I know, a lot are expensive like this one , yowzer, $247!!: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B087MYFN7...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


Wow . $247  for that one?   It doesn't look as heavy duty as mine. 
And mine didn't need any assembly - just poke the wheels into place.

And was going to say,  I've put well over $220 worth of groceries  in it in the past  
-- then  I realized that isn't saying much in today's dollars ...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2021)

I've been wanting one for a while now but could never decide which one or what kind. I park right in front of my unit so it's not very far that I have to bring in the groceries but it still hurts my back. The cart would be wonderful for me.


----------



## Jules (Jul 13, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/Hereinway-Fo...218578&sprefix=Shopping+troll,aps,234&sr=8-52

Check that one out.  I searched by Shopping Trolley with Wheels. There are lots.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2021)

Jules said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Hereinway-Foldable-Lightweight-Removable-Waterproof/dp/B0836J7KCZ/ref=sr_1_52?crid=26NOWLECATKAN&dchild=1&keywords=shopping+trolley+cart+with+wheels&qid=1626218578&sprefix=Shopping+troll,aps,234&sr=8-52
> 
> Check that one out.  I searched by Shopping Trolley with Wheels. There are lots.


Added to wish list. Thanks Jules!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 13, 2021)

I had one for a long time but wound up giving it to my DIL last year. It used to be used to put laundry in when I had a car and drove to the laundromat. It's been years since I've driven and now use our complex's remodeled laundry room. I had a smaller car that folded and was using that for when I walked to the supermarket but that became cumbersome to handle. It was also wearing out so I threw it away. I find it easier just to carry two cloth shopping bags, one on each shoulder. If I go shopping once a week or every two weeks, they are not too heavy to carry home. Mine was similar to the one HollyDolly posted but was black with pink polka dots and didn't have a handle on top.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Added to wish list. Thanks Jules!


Me too, thanks indeed, Jules!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I've been wanting one for a while now but could never decide which one or what kind. I park right in front of my unit so it's not very far that I have to bring in the groceries but it still hurts my back. The cart would be wonderful for me.


RR ..are you thinking of loading the cart at the store, and then trying to lift it in and out of the car ?... if so , please think again mi chica... way too heavy to do that...


----------



## katlupe (Jul 14, 2021)

I have one and most of the people in my building have one too. They leave them outside by the driveway to the ramp. So when they get back from the store they load their bags of groceries into the carts. There are some people who walk to the store and take the cart with them.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I have one and most of the people in my building have one too. They leave them outside by the driveway to the ramp. So when they get back from the store they load their bags of groceries into the carts. There are some people who walk to the store and take the cart with them.


that's the most ideal situation... if you're in walking distance to a shop, take the trolley... it's worth it's weight in gold to prevent back and shoulder injuries..but lifting a full one  in and out of a car is a No-no..unless there's a ramp available in the car


----------



## katlupe (Jul 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> that's the most ideal situation... if you're in walking distance to a shop, take the trolley... it's worth it's weight in gold to prevent back and shoulder injuries..but lifting a full one  in and out of a car is a No-no..unless there's a ramp available in the car


I have never seen anyone do that here. Since it folds up you can put in the car and use it while shopping if you want.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I have never seen anyone do that here. Since it folds up you can put in the car and use it while shopping if you want.


yes, I mean when the trolley is full of heavy shopping, trying to lift it in and out of the car is dangerous...


----------



## katlupe (Jul 14, 2021)

I took a picture of mine. This used to belong to Sonny's mother and he put a piece of wood in the bottom to make it sturdier for carrying groceries. It folds up nicely when not in use. I have used mine in my apartment to move stuff. It also works quite nicely as a rack to dry laundry.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2021)

Jules said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Hereinway-Foldable-Lightweight-Removable-Waterproof/dp/B0836J7KCZ/ref=sr_1_52?crid=26NOWLECATKAN&dchild=1&keywords=shopping+trolley+cart+with+wheels&qid=1626218578&sprefix=Shopping+troll,aps,234&sr=8-52
> 
> Check that one out.  I searched by Shopping Trolley with Wheels. There are lots.



Realized the Hereinway  Jumbo cart might be exactly what I need to have for power outages too ...  can  even put a flat cushion on the bottom.
My small dog,    along with misc. things can go in the cart,    and I can take it down the stairs  ... a very practical thing to have on hand.  
Thanks again @Jules


----------



## Remy (Jul 14, 2021)

I think they would be a good idea. I don't have one personally. The original one pictured looks nice. I have thought of getting one of those stair climber ones if I ever move out of my upstairs apartment. Might be much easier than carrying items as I'm getting worried about falling down these stairs when I carry too many items. I've started making two trips.


----------

